# ceramic reef rock



## talofalava (Feb 27, 2009)

I was in orlando a few weeks ago at a global pet show and saw a cool new product. Its a pourous ceramic foam rock to substitute for live rock. It looked real good and and came in any size pieces. Its called vidarock. Made by a usa co called cerameco.


----------



## dmwaqua1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would say that sounds great. But I would also have to ask does it help keep the pH stable? Ceramics are a sillicon based product similar to glass. If this product had the capacity to dissolve in water I would imagine it could contribute to diatom problems.


----------

